# New Locations? [Three new Trust Resorts For October 2013?]



## alhanna (Jun 1, 2013)

Went to a recent sales presentation.  The sales person talked of new MVC timeshares in New York City (purchase of Essex House) and on the Big Island in Hawaii.  Anyone know more about that?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 1, 2013)

More of their lips were moving.


----------



## hotcoffee (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, I hope a Marriott resort on the Big Island is more than just salesman talk.  If they were, I can see another Hawaiian trip for 2015 coming up.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh and then there is the one on the moon, perhaps one planned for Mars and after that who knows - the universe is endless!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 1, 2013)

good evening...

I can't wait because I will never get into those new resorts with my lowly Legacy points:rofl::rofl:


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 1, 2013)

*During a barker meeting*

this week at Frenchman's Cove, the guy told my buddy Grand Cayman. While we signed-up for the presentation, we were NO SHOWS.

Highly doubt GC since MVW has designated their Grand Bahamas property as FOR SALE.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 1, 2013)

The only part of the world we are actually seeing new locations seems to be in Asia - the opening of the latest being in Macau for Asia Pacific Points owners reservations. There is always talk of a resort in Bali for the AP points system. In Europe I would say no way - they are still selling weeks and getting a small but steady flow of weeks reverting to MVCI through non payment of MFs for 2 years.

I think I will offer myself up as a sacrificial lamb and go to a presentation at Son Antem when we are there in 3 weeks time. Last week at The Manor Club I did not get a single phone call asking us to go to a presentation !


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 1, 2013)

This recent thread mentions Essex House and the Big Island, as well, but as far as we know there haven't been any official statements from MVW about new additions:
Essex House NYC? [FUTURE MVCs]


----------



## bazzap (Jun 1, 2013)

No calls for presentations here in St Kitts either in the 4 weeks we have been here so far.
Then again, they did release all their sales staff a fair while ago. They still have a sales office for the "planned" Marriott Residences fractional ownership next door, but there is no sign of any actual development after a couple of years.


----------



## mauigirl1989 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Marriott Cancun*

Good Evening, we were in Cancun last week and stayed at the Marriott Casa Magna for two nights before going to the Westin Lagunamar. Marriott has a sales office open and they are actively soliciting guests to attend a presentation to learn about their new Vacation Ownership property in Cancun. 

While we were not interested in attending a presentation (offering two lunches and 100.00usd resort credit) the concierge did open up and shared the following once he learned we were already owners. 1. Marriott is converting some or all do the Marriott casa Magna into a vacation Ownership Property 2. Marriott is building a ground up project somewhere within the tourist zone. We received conflicting information, the new build property is either located on the northern end if the tourist zone (past the Catholic Church as a point of reference) or it is to be located on the piece of property Marriott owns next to the Live Aqua. We think we identified both pieces of property and while the property next to the Live Aqua is in a better location it  looks too small unless Marriott also owns the small residence  and the open piece of property next to the residence. If this is the location the it is in a great location. We asked about Marriott taking over the Royal Mayan and the concierge said that is not where Marriott is building nor is it the conversion property. He was quite clear that the Casa Magna was the conversion property.

The concierge took us into the sales presentation area and we saw models, floor plan, of the new units (new build). The floor plan looks very much like the Marriott Ocean Club. No floor plan of the hotel conversion units were available. 

We might have found out more but it probably would have required agreeing to a sales presentation and since we will be in Maui in August we figured more information would be available then and we would not be challenged with language challenges (we are not fluent in Spanish). There were salespeople sitting around the sales office but we were the only visitors in the sales presentation area.

Karen


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 1, 2013)

Marriott did or still does own property in Cancun. Though on our presentation at the Surf Club last week the rep indicated that MVCI had no plans to build in Cancun. They surely could't add weeks to the current US land trust. MVCI has been selling for a while in Cancun out of the two properties Marriott has there, but to date they have never mentioned on any investor calls any current or future plans to build in Cancun. Also, I don't believe any formal announcement was ever made about a Cancun property, ever. In fact I believe they had indicated their plans to sell the land that they owned.

I also don't see the converting any of the hotel to timeshare. THey don't own the hotel, most likely a franchisee where Marriott International manages the property and has zero ownership stake.

We are getting ready to leave Cancun tomorrow. The torrential rains pretty much washed out our last day here.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 1, 2013)

On big island they added a courtyard.   I believe they are working in a property in Bali.  There was mention that they were working converting a property but they were not building.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 2, 2013)

When we did the presentation last month at Waiohai they mentioned that they were building a resort on the Big Island. When we inquired where we were told they own the land next to the Marriott Waikaloan and were developing it from the ground up.  But we're still a little skeptical as we mentioned we loved Hawaii and they might think would be enough interest for us to purchase point.  (Nope.)


----------



## bazzap (Jun 2, 2013)

If there really are plans, one wonders why there was no mention at all of new developments at the recent shareholder event presentation. All that was mentioned was possible small scale build outs at existing developments. Having been told of at least 6 new resort developments in Europe and the Middle East over the last 5 years, i am perhaps unsurprisingly sceptical - I really do hope there is something on the horizon though, be that in Mexico, Hawaii or ...


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 2, 2013)

Marriott already bought the Essex House and it is being run under the JW brand.  It has a lot of suites, so selling them as timeshares isn't a crazy idea and it would be competing with the Hilton right up the street.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 2, 2013)

We stayed at the JW Marriott in Cancun in February and then in March.  A friend of ours was head of sales there, but he left March 1.  He said that they are selling points and they have no plans to build on the property that they own.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 20, 2013)

*Three new Trust Resorts for October 2013?*

Searching through the State and Legal Disclosures on this MVCI website:

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/general-information/state-and-legal-disclosure.shtml

I found some interesting information:

As of February 26, 2013 2/26/13, there are currently timeshare interests located at 43 resorts owned by the MVC Trust *(as of October 17, 2013 this will increase to 46 resorts)*.and those resorts are designated with the symbol ]. As of February 26, 2013, there are currently 57 resorts, including the aforementioned 43 resorts, with timeshare interests available for exchange through the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, or through the World Traveler Collection (as for the resorts located in Thailand only and those resorts are designated with the symbol . Please see the applicable Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program documents for more information.

Anyone have an idea what the three new Trust Resorts will be?

FT


----------



## Docklander (Jun 20, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Searching through the State and Legal Disclosures on this MVCI website:
> 
> http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/general-information/state-and-legal-disclosure.shtml
> 
> ...



Perhaps the Ritz-Carltons?


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Essex House*

I heard they were taking over units at Essex House in NY at my presentation on Monday at Shadow Ridge.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 20, 2013)

FT, I merged your thread into this related one which was started only a few weeks ago.

I read that section you quoted as them expecting to convey to the Trust prior to 10/17/13, units from three more already-established resorts which have not yet had any units conveyed.  Are you reading it the same and asking if anyone knows which resorts those will be, or are you reading it as new properties being conveyed (such as the Essex House and other properties which have been discussed in the last few months?)


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 20, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Searching through the State and Legal Disclosures on this MVCI website:
> 
> http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/general-information/state-and-legal-disclosure.shtml
> 
> ...



My sales guy told me the Asian properties would move into the trust late this year. I found that plausible, since they were already a points based system, but doubted it would happen. I would be pleased to be wrong!

I've only heard GREAT things about the MVC: Phuket resorts.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 20, 2013)

I was reading the 10K the other day and it sounded as if they were moving all of the RC Club properties into the trust.  That could account for the number difference.  


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe they can only add US based resorts to the trust. The trust must also own real-estate, so that means they can't add any RTU (like Custom House) to the trust. The only mainstream resorts not in the trust are those below. The only thing I can suspect is that they will add the Ritz Carlton properties to the trust. I think San Francisco is most likely to be added given that MVCI will be or has acquired a lot of units back there due to the settlement.

*Resorts Not in the Trust*
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Club Son Antem
Custom House
Marbella Beach Resort
Playa Andaluza
St Kitts Beach Club
Village dile de France


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 20, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> FT, I merged your thread into this related one which was started only a few weeks ago.
> 
> I read that section you quoted as them expecting to convey to the Trust prior to 10/17/13, units from three more already-established resorts which have not yet had any units conveyed.  Are you reading it the same and asking if anyone knows which resorts those will be, or are you reading it as new properties being conveyed (such as the Essex House and other properties which have been discussed in the last few months?)



I read it as existing sites that are not already part of the Trust as Dioxide has stated.

I don't think it would be the Asian sites since these were highlighed as: "ONLY AVAILABLE THROUGH THE MVC EXCHANGE COMPANY" In the 2013-2014 Points Charts. 

Could be something altogether new too right?  That's what makes it interesting at the moment.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Searching through the State and Legal Disclosures on this MVCI website:
> 
> http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/general-information/state-and-legal-disclosure.shtml
> 
> ...



I also find it odd that they indicate there are only 43 resorts owned by the trust. My records show that there are actually 47.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 20, 2013)

Any chance that 47 Park Street in London is added?  

It is part of the Grand Residence Club which already has some others in the Trust (Lake Tahoe, Panama City Beach).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Any chance that 47 Park Street in London is added?
> 
> It is part of the Grand Residence Club which already has some others in the Trust (Lake Tahoe, Panama City Beach).



I just don't see it happening. I don't think they can convey non US based resorts to a US land trust. They would probably need to create a new trust to handle any foreign resorts. Perhaps even one for each property where there are resorts.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 20, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I just don't see it happening. I don't think they can convey non US based resorts to a US land trust. They would probably need to create a new trust to handle any foreign resorts. Perhaps even one for each property where there are resorts.



Thanks!  So it seems it comes down to the ones on your list or something new that we are not aware of.

Or maybe they just screwed up on the numbers like you have pointed out and there really are no new sites conveyed to the Trust in October?

The mystery continues.....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay, I was looking at the 2013-2014 Points Chart. They no longer use the "T" and "E" beside resort names. In the Table of COntents however, they not Exchange Only resorts with an *.

The following resorts have an *
Aruba Ocean Club
Aruba Surf Club
Club Son Antem
Custom House
Marbella Beach Resort
Playa Andaluza
St Kitts Beach Club
Streamside
Village dile de France

The follwoing note that you can only exchange in using the Explorer Collection.
Phuket Beach Club
Mai Khao
The Empire Palace.

Streamside was just added to the trust in March 2013.

Frenchman's Cove was first added to the trust in August 2012.

The following have all been conveyed to the trust.
Barony Beach Club
BeachPlace Towers
Canyon Villas
Crystal Shores
Cypress Harbour
Desert Springs I
Desert Springs II
Fairway Villas
Frenchman's Cove
Grand Chateau
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Harbour Club
Harbour Lake
Harbour Point
Heritage Club
Imperial Palms
Kalanipu'u
Kauai Beach Club
Ko'Olina
Lakeshore Reserve
Legends Edge
Manor Club
Manor Club Sequel
Maui Ocean Club
Maui Ocean Club Sequel
Monarch at Sea Pines
Mountain Side
Mountain Valley Lodge
Newport Coast
Ocean Pointe
Ocean Watch
Oceana Palms
Ritz Carlton Club - Vail
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Shadow Ridge
Shadow Ridge II
*Streamside*
Summit Watch
Sunset Pointe
Surfwatch
Timber Lodge
Villas at Doral
Waiohai
Willow Ridge Lodge

MVCI indicates on the Points Chart that Streamside is exchange only, but there are 638 weeks at Streamside conveyed to the trust.

The numbers in the State Disclosures simply don't add up.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 20, 2013)

You are right.  That is some sloppy attention to detail.  I wouldn't be surprised if my original post from their website was just a typo in the year or something.

FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2013)

Something else that could be playing in to this is that I think MVCI considers, Manor Club (Orig and Sequel) as well as Shadow Ridge and the Enclaves single resorts in all of their investor material. So that would bring the 47 resorts I have counted down to 45. Still two more than the 43 they are counting.

Though if the year is a typo and should read 2012, then at that point (early 2012), Streamside and Frenchman's Cove weren't conveyed, so that would be where the 43 comes from.


----------



## GregT (Jun 24, 2013)

All,

As noted in another thread, recent visit with sales folks suggested possible expansion in NYC, Bali, San Diego and Mexico (Cancun).

Interestingly, the talk at the BBQ at Ko Olina last week was also about Bali, so this was the second suggestion of a new property in Bali.  

Internet searching found this (interesting artifact only, no real data here) -- will look again as time allows.

http://www.marriott.com/hotel-searc....marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/

Best,

Greg


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 25, 2013)

First, a clarification to someone saying MHR owns JW Essex House, NYC... MHR does NOT own the hotel. MVW would ideally like to purchase 100 rooms for conversion the way HGVC did at the Hilton NYC. IF they were negotiating that has most likely come to a halt as Strategic Hotels BOD is considering a sale of the company. SHotels owns Essex House. I still think MVW should buy NYC's Clock Tower building. Yes, this is one building MHR owns!

Second, during my most recent meeting/sales pitch we talked about how Bali used to be included in the MVCI sales material. It was removed when the project was abandoned. Now that raises the question... What stage was the project at before abandonment? And did MVW retain the land?

Third, Blackstone Real Estate was hoping to enter escrow last month on selling the Wailea Marriott-- a 521-room, resort hotel on 22 acres of beachfront property in the Wailea Resort on Maui and the Waikoloa Beach Marriott-- a 545-room, resort hotel that sits on 16 oceanfront acres on the shore of Anaeho`omalu Bay, on the Big Island of Hawaii's Kohala Coast. So far, no update has been offered on the sale. Take note of the locations and acres both properties offer. In my opinion, timeshares always do best when linked to a hotel. MVW could go in as a partner for any available land, leaving the hotel to a company like Host Hotels who bought the Hyatt Regency Maui from BRE last year.

Fourth, someone said, two new purpose builds every year. MVW and its  competitors have all announced 'asset lite' strategies going forward. In my opinion HGVC has been the most aggressive, recent examples VERY HIGH quality LV acquisitions. And one AMAZING acquisition in Waikiki. During a call, MVW said they were in the midst of some dramatic discussions. So far, nothing. Oh yeah, two deals in the Asia Pacific region. Has anyone seen the YouTube videos on them?

Fifth, is it true SVO's Westin Lagunamar property has experienced slow sales? If so, does MVW really want to enter that market?

Someone on this site has a chart that list every MVW resorts available weeks (construction completed).  Of the total weeks... How many are sold? How many remain to be sold?

I know... I know... MVW DOESN'T sell weeks. They sell points now. But, it gives readers an idea of available inventory that needs to be worked through. It was another discussion point on a MVW call.

Just some points to take into consideration when talking expansion.

PERSONAL DESIRE...
NYC!  NYC!! NYC!!! And the Big Island would also be cool.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 26, 2013)

I apologize.  I did say that Marriott bought Essex House.  What I meant is that Marriott "bought" the hotel management part.  I was there a couple months back and the JW brand was present already.



rpgriego said:


> First, a clarification to someone saying MHR owns JW Essex House, NYC... MHR does NOT own the hotel.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2013)

GregT said:


> Internet searching found this (interesting artifact only, no real data here) -- will look again as time allows.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotel-searc....marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/
> 
> ...



I noticed the same thing with the Courtyard hotel in Bali.

http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/nusa-dua-bali.hotels.indonesia.courtyard.marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/

Are these hotels available to book through Asia Pacific?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 26, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I noticed the same thing with the Courtyard hotel in Bali.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/nusa-dua-bali.hotels.indonesia.courtyard.marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/
> 
> Are these hotels available to book through Asia Pacific?



I think both of these may just be isolated sloppy mistakes.

If you go to the hotel directory and filter on MVCI they don't show up.

Similar to the one I pointed out last year at Abaco in Bahamas.  Just a theory....


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 27, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I noticed the same thing with the Courtyard hotel in Bali.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/nusa-dua-bali.hotels.indonesia.courtyard.marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/
> 
> Are these hotels available to book through Asia Pacific?



The Courtyard in Bali is listed under the Club Connections section of the Explorer section of the Asia Pacific Directory. AP members can use AP Points to make reservations for a standard room. At present the contract with the hotel runs until Jan 1st 2014. Typically this would be renewed by the AP Club for 2014 sometime in late 2013. The Autograph property is not available in the AP Directory. 

Personally I would not use AP Points to stay at the Courtyard since the paid stays are quite reasonably priced however it will be of a much higher standard than a typical Courtyard in the USA since it is in Asia and standards in Asia are always much higher than what one might expect elsewhere in the world.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Aug 7, 2013)

Big Matt said:


> I apologize.  I did say that Marriott bought Essex House.  What I meant is that Marriott "bought" the hotel management part.  I was there a couple months back and the JW brand was present already.



Word on the street is that the Essex House is a no go.  Hope I'm wrong.

FT


----------



## GregT (Aug 7, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Word on the street is that the Essex House is a no go.  Hope I'm wrong.
> 
> FT



Bummer....I was looking forward to that property too....thx


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't get all the hoopla over the Essex house. I've stayed there twice. Once in the mid seventies when it was a Marriott and once in the nineties when it was a Wyndham I believe. If you get a room facing the park it's great but the other rooms are just average NYC hotel rooms. It used to have one of the best cocktail lounges in the city but they closed it several years ago during a remodel.

The location is great if you want to stay up by the park but most of the stuff people want to see is well south of there. Wall street, South Street Seaport, Battery Park, Chinatown, Little Italy, World Trade Center, Ellis Island and Lady Liberty are 4-5 miles away. 42nd street and the theatre district are about a mile away and the Empire State bldg is a mile and a quarter.

Marriott has a bunch of hotels in the city and many of them are much better located for touring and sightseeing.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have not been following the Legacy Trust since I decided to keep my ownership of 2 Marriott timeshares.  Would I be able to trade into the properties that are mentioned above if I am not in the points program?  Sorry if this sounds like a silly question, but I am out of the loop on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Swice (Aug 7, 2013)

*Today*

Went to presentation today at Lakeshore.   Sales center moved to the other side of the property about a month ago to make way for new construction.    We were told four new buildings would start by the end of the year.    

New York was also mentioned and were told they are hiring sales force to staff New York now.    We're told it would not be a few floors of a hotel building for whatever that is worth.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2013)

Swice said:


> Went to presentation today at Lakeshore.   Sales center moved to the other side of the property about a month ago to make way for new construction.    We were told four new buildings would start by the end of the year.
> 
> New York was also mentioned and were told they are hiring sales force to staff New York now.    We're told it would not be a few floors of a hotel building for whatever that is worth.



I would have expected that if they are hiring sales staff for a particular site, that they would have already formally announced such site. Which they haven't done for New York, or anywhere outside of their current network of resorts. I really see them completing out existing projects (and there are a lot of them) before they have any new start-ups.


----------



## gblotter (Aug 12, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Word on the street is that the Essex House is a no go.  Hope I'm wrong.


We just attended a sales presentation at Timber Lodge on Friday.

Our salesman confirmed that Essex House has fallen through.

He also confirmed that the Bali location is simply a Marriott Courtyard hotel.

He refused to comment on San Diego or Cancun (in spite of my persistent questions).


----------



## bazzap (Aug 12, 2013)

gblotter said:


> We just attended a sales presentation at Timber Lodge on Friday.
> 
> Our salesman confirmed that Essex House has fallen through.
> 
> ...


So, an honest salesman?
Respect.


----------



## Davey54321 (Sep 3, 2013)

*So its September... Any news on this?*

Just wondering where the rumour mill was at re new resorts?

Also, along same line, I wondered about Abaco: is that location avaiable at all (or planned to be maybe) via DC or not?

Just wondering!

Vicki


----------



## jlehrma1 (Sep 9, 2013)

*New MVC locations*

In our presentation at kauai lagoons yesterday, the sales rep said Marriott is planning new clubs in Chicago and New York but said that construction not yet under way. Also mentioned cabos and Miami as planned q 

Jerry


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

jlehrma1 said:


> In our presentation at kauai lagoons yesterday, the sales rep said Marriott is planning new clubs in Chicago and New York but said that construction not yet under way. Also mentioned cabos and Miami as planned q
> 
> Jerry



What kind of tour incentives are being offered at Kauai Lagoons?


----------



## swaits (Sep 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> What kind of tour incentives are being offered at Kauai Lagoons?



Would also like to know as we will be back in October. I think I'm going to move my minimum price up to 20k MRPs to attend one of these.


----------



## jlehrma1 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Kauai  incentives*

We came on the Encore program: paid $2400 for a week at Lagoons and got $200 Marriott bucks for attending a follow up sales presentation. 

If I would buy at least 1500 DC points, Marriott was offering to credit back the $2400, refund $595 DC initiation fee paid previously and throw in 750 DC points for one time use. Purchase price was $11.88 per point plus $560 in closing fees. I didn't purchase.


----------

